# Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin



## shadmaster (28. Februar 2013)

Hi
wollte euch mal berichten von meiner Neuanschaffung . Da ich ja bereits schon 2 Spinnruten von Savage Gear habe , dachte ich na eine 3 kann nicht schaden und so habe ich mir das Neue 2013er Modell gekauft . Das Modell nennt sich MPP Predator Spin und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 90g und ist 2,74m lang und wiegt 220g . Na jedenfalls heute kam sie an und ich bin echt Begeistert von dieser Rute  Liegt Super in der Hand und ist richtig schön Straff so wie ich es wollte für etwas größere Gummis . Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut und vorallem für knapp 60tacken denke ich mal ist sie Qualitativ manch anderen welche doppelt so teuer sind überlegen .

Naja wollte euch diese nur mal mitteilen , falls jemand auch am überlegen ist sich diesen Tollen Stock zuzulegen #6


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Hi, hatte mit der Serie im Katalog auch schon geliebäugelt, wobei für mich nur die 170g WG-Variante interessant ist. wie sieht denn die Aktionskurve aus? 

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Perch-Noob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Und hat schon jemand die Ruten gefischt?


----------



## spike999 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

hab die 2,44 bis 150g,fische nur vom boot...hab mir das teil für gummis bis 25cm geholt und es bis heute nicht bereut...echt geil das teil,vor allem für den preis...absolut empfehlenswert:m


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Freut mich das du zufrieden bist. Wie hoch würdest du das reelle Wurfgewicht einschätzen?
Bzw: würdest du nen Reel Eel mit 147g + 7g Kopf noch voll mit der Rute durchziehen?


----------



## spike999 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

also nen herring shad 25cm+25g bleikopf (ca 130 gramm) zieh ich voll durch und ein bisschen platz nach oben ist meiner meinung noch


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Das hört sich gut an, denke mal das die kürzere Variante dann auch nicht verkehrt sein wird.

Danke


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. August 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Von mir auch eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 
Habe die 90g Version in 2,70m.


----------



## sec (2. September 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Fischt zufällig jemand die 90g oder 120g Savagear MPP Predator Spin am Rhein oder einem anderen schnellen Fluss? Hab im Moment eine Savagear Boner in 20-60g. Die ist zwar schnell aber zu weich für 12cm Gummis und 20-30g Köpfen. Vor allem kommt der Anschlag im Strom und an der Strömungskante nicht mehr wirklich durch.
Welche wäre im Strom wohl besser geeignet 90g oder gleich 120g?#c


----------



## Blechinfettseb (1. November 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Hallo

Und wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen? 
Möchte mir für meine 15-20cm Gummis mit 15-22g Köpfen die MPP > 90g holen. Sollte doch dafür recht gut sein, oder?
Was denkt ihr 244cm oder 274cm für vom Ufer an einem durchschnittlichen See? Bin mit meiner jetzigen 259cm Rute sehr zufrieden und das liegt ja ziemlich in der Mitte der beiden Varianten. Nur das Wurfgewicht ist bei 15cm Gummis am Ende.

Gruß


----------



## Glenneangler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Hallo

ich habe mir die Rute bis 120g gekauft. Habe sie mit am Bodden gehabt für 23cm Gummis. Das ist für die Rute gar kein Problem es ist sogar noch Platz nach oben.


Blechinfettseb: Würde an Deiner Stelle die 120g Rute nehmen.
Ein 23cm Gummi wiegt ca. 80g je nach Hersteller + den Bleikopf von ca. 20g bist schon bei 100g.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (1. November 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe mir die Rute bis 120g gekauft. Habe sie mit am Bodden gehabt für 23cm Gummis. Das ist für die Rute gar kein Problem es ist sogar noch Platz nach oben.
> 
> ...




Schonmal Danke für die Einschätzung. Lassen Sich mit der 120g auch mal nur 50g werfen, im Notfall? Ab wann lädt sich die Rute Vernünftig auf?


----------



## Glenneangler (2. November 2013)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Habe mit der Rute auch 16er Heringsshads ohne probleme auf weite bekommen! Würde aber sagen das 50g die untergrenze ist!
Ich würde sagen das sie Rute die volle Aufladung ab ca.100g hat.


----------



## big game carp (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neues Modell Savage Gear MPP Predator Spin*

Guten Morgen!

Bin auch am überlegen mir die Rute in 2,74 und 170g als Erweiterung meiner schwersten Rute, der Beastmaster Mort Manie 270 50/100g anzuschaffen.

Kann, wer diese Rute hat, mal beschreiben wie "wuchtig" der Blank bzw. die Rute ist?

Bilder wären sehr schön. #6

Wie sieht es mit der Kopflastigkeit bei z.b. verwendung einer 4000er Stradic aus?


MfG


----------

